# Rinehart R100 Coming Soon!



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

I was there with my son also. We shot the "just for fun" part of it. Great time. My son was shooting all over the place. No consistency. We spent most of the time tweaking trying to make something out of it.

In the end, I just bought him a Darton from the Darton Trailer that was there. The vendors were very helpful and busy. Darton, G5 were there. Just to name a couple. 

He's only 12 and now has a new bow that will be the last on (hopefully) that I buy him. It was, sorta, custom assembled Saturday night and we picked it up Sunday morning. I dont even know if this bow has a name for it. But the price was right and its a great bow for him to grow up with. 

All because of The Rinehart 100. Cant wait for the next one. Speaking of anyone know where the next one in Michigan is?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

kitchue said:


> I was there with my son also. We shot the "just for fun" part of it. Great time. My son was shooting all over the place. No consistency. We spent most of the time tweaking trying to make something out of it.
> 
> In the end, I just bought him a Darton from the Darton Trailer that was there. The vendors were very helpful and busy. Darton, G5 were there. Just to name a couple.
> 
> ...


Only one R100 a year, and hopefully SFAS will host it again next August...they really do a great job running it. There are several other 3D shoots in the tri-cities that are also great to shoot, and I'll bet there is a shoot just about every weekend until bow season. Type in your zip code in the link and choose a month and it will give you info about all the upcoming shoots. MidMichee, Bay City Bowmen and SFAS all have shoots within the next several weeks and are close by. :coolgleam

http://www.3dshoots.com/archery/searchzipcode.php


----------

